# مزيل التكلس



## eng.eman (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اقوم بتصنيع مزيل التكلس و هو عبارة عن حمض HCL و ماء ولكن ارغب باضافة اللون الابيض حاولت اضافة الـ تيتانيوم ( TiO2 ) وهو بودرة بيضاء ولكني لم احصل على ما اريد حيث لم اتمكن من اذابة التيتانيوم بالرغم من انني حاولت اذابته باضافة الاسيد عالي التركيز و بدون ماء لكني لم احصل على النتيجه المطلوبه 
ارجو مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكله حيث ان معظم تجاربي نتج عنها فصل و ترسيب للتيتانيوم ولم احصل على تجانس اللون المطلوب وهل باستطاعتي استخدام اوكسيد الزنك لاضفاء اللون الابيض 
ارجو التكرم بالرد.....


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك مادة أسمها الإنتارة تعطي الإستحلاب المطلوب سعرها في سورية 200 ل س للكيلو وللكن توضع بنسبة (0.1 -0.2 ) بالمئة إي 1كغ إلى 2كغ للطن


----------



## hakam khanfar (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهو الاسم الكيماوي لماده الانتاره وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لاأعرف أسمها إنتارا أو مستحلب مانع التكلس


----------

